# Potential Alcohol Table



## DesertDance (Jan 25, 2010)

I found this on The Bee's Lees (mead site), but this table applies to all. You have to scroll to the bottom to find it, so I pasted it below the link: 
http://www.brewery.org/library/beeslees.html#Chap6

Appendix 3: Potential Alcohol Table
Percent Alcohol Table
Courtesy of John Gorman 

Potential Alcohol by Volume:
(D.G. = Difference in Gravity = Original Gravity - Final Gravity)

D. G. 0.000 0.001 0.002 0.003 0.004 0.005 0.006 0.007 0.008 0.009
----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- -----
1.000 0.0% 0.1% 0.3% 0.4% 0.5% 0.6% 0.8% 0.9% 1.0% 1.2%
1.010 1.3% 1.4% 1.6% 1.7% 1.8% 2.0% 2.1% 2.2% 2.4% 2.5%
1.020 2.6% 2.7% 2.9% 3.0% 3.1% 3.3% 3.4% 3.5% 3.7% 3.8%
1.030 3.9% 4.0% 4.2% 4.3% 4.4% 4.6% 4.7% 4.8% 5.0% 5.1%
1.040 5.2% 5.4% 5.5% 5.6% 5.8% 5.9% 6.0% 6.1% 6.3% 6.4%
1.050 6.5% 6.7% 6.8% 6.9% 7.1% 7.2% 7.3% 7.4% 7.6% 7.7%
1.060 7.8% 8.0% 8.1% 8.2% 8.4% 8.5% 8.6% 8.8% 8.9% 9.0%
1.070 9.2% 9.3% 9.4% 9.5% 9.7% 9.8% 9.9% 10.1% 10.2% 10.3%
1.080 10.5% 10.6% 10.7% 10.8% 11.0% 11.1% 11.2% 11.4% 11.5% 11.6%
1.090 11.8% 11.9% 12.0% 12.2% 12.3% 12.4% 12.6% 12.7% 12.8% 12.9%
1.100 13.1% 13.2% 13.3% 13.5% 13.6% 13.7% 13.9% 14.0% 14.1% 14.2%
1.110 14.4% 14.5% 14.6% 14.8% 14.9% 15.0% 15.2% 15.3% 15.4% 15.6%
1.120 15.7% 15.8% 16.0% 16.1% 16.2% 16.3% 16.5% 16.6% 16.7% 16.9%
1.130 17.0% 17.1% 17.3% 17.4% 17.5% 17.6% 17.8% 17.9% 18.0% 18.2%
1.140 18.3% 18.4% 18.6% 18.7% 18.8% 19.0% 19.1% 19.2% 19.4% 19.5%
1.150 19.6% 19.8% 19.9% 20.0% 20.1% 20.3% 20.4% 20.5% 20.7% 20.8%


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 25, 2010)

HMM? That looks more like the interest rate on a credit card rising day by day!! LOL


----------



## NSwiner (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's an easy way Tim from WE does First SG reading minus SG reading at stablizing & clearing then multiple by 131 .

1.090
- .998
_______
.092
* 131
_______
12.052 % alc


----------



## DesertDance (Jan 26, 2010)

*Easy?*



NSwiner said:


> Here's an easy way Tim from WE does First SG reading minus SG reading at stablizing & clearing then multiple by 131 .
> 
> 1.090
> - .998
> ...



Ha! Math is NOT my best feature!! Actually that formula is easy, but I like the chart best because at a glance if you know the % of alcohol you want to come out with, you can be sure your starting SG is one thing and the end is another.

Nice formula!
Suzi


----------



## ohbeary (Feb 7, 2010)

NSwiner said:


> Here's an easy way Tim from WE does First SG reading minus SG reading at stablizing & clearing then multiple by 131 .
> 
> 1.090
> - .998
> ...



a similar method 

SSG 1090
final SG 995
------
95
divide by 7.36 = 12.9 %, x 7 divide 4 = 22.5 deg proof


----------



## cpfan (Feb 7, 2010)

DesertDance said:


> Ha! Math is NOT my best feature!! Actually that formula is easy, but I like the chart best because at a glance if you know the % of alcohol you want to come out with, you can be sure your starting SG is one thing and the end is another.
> 
> Nice formula!
> Suzi


You can be sure of your starting sg, but it's difficult to be sure of your final sg.

Steve


----------



## ohbeary (Feb 23, 2010)

Final SG, difficult!!, to quote Bob Lockwood "your hydrometer is your friend", you take your initial reading!,record it! on a card attached to the DJ along with the ingredients, date, type, yeast, style, SG!, when ferment is finished and wine has cleared and has been degassed take an SG reading, with a hydrometer!, go back a couple a post's and calculate!!!, if any of you guy's across the pond don't have C.J.J. Berry's book "First Step's in Winemaking", go and buy it!, the recipes are old school and a little sweet/high alc, but are reliable, simply adjust the sugar! down a little!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 23, 2010)

Cornwall, as in Cornwall, Ct.?


----------



## Julie (Feb 24, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Cornwall, as in Cornwall, Ct.?



Wade, I'm not thinking so. He did say "across the pond" and that would make me think England????


----------



## ohbeary (Feb 24, 2010)

Ct,?, does one mean County?, Julie my bird!, you are close! but not quite right , Cornwall is a Duchy!, and we consider ourselves to be seperate from England(Land of the Angles), we are Celt's and proud of it!, like the Amish! we say "be careful amongst them English"!, happy brewing my 'ansome's, all th' best Bear, H.


----------

